# gender neutral restroom signage



## greenbubba (Mar 29, 2016)

LGB*T* restrooms was a hot issue even before current political games, but Uni-Sex single hole accessible toilet rooms seem to be an easy work around. For my institution, we have a decent amount of single hole rooms since it is often the most effective method of compliance in older buildings.

Now the debate about signage is arising. I'd appreciate any input regarding how this is playing out across the world, and if a consensus is forming. This article neatly sums up my understanding of the LGBT community concerns. The required male/female symbol is essentially what stirs the pot, since there is no accepted symbol for Trans. Right now my recommendation is to stick with current uni-sex symbols and change text however you like, then change the signs later if/when a acceptable symbol is the norm.

http://lgbtweekly.com/2015/02/19/a-restroom-pictogram-that-sends-the-wrong-message/


----------



## mark handler (Mar 29, 2016)

> LGB*T* restrooms was a hot issue even before current political games, but Uni-Sex single hole accessible toilet rooms seem to be an easy work around. For my institution, we have a decent amount of single hole rooms since it is often the most effective method of compliance in older buildings.Now the debate about signage is arising. I'd appreciate any input regarding how this is playing out across the world, and if a consensus is forming. This article neatly sums up my understanding of the LGBT community concerns. The required male/female symbol is essentially what stirs the pot, since there is no accepted symbol for Trans. Right now my recommendation is to stick with current uni-sex symbols and change text however you like, then change the signs later if/when a acceptable symbol is the norm.
> 
> http://lgbtweekly.com/2015/02/19/a-r...wrong-message/


Not really true. Unisex restrooms covers ALL sexual orientations. And is gender neutral

https://www.google.com/search?q=unisex&biw=1239&bih=553&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjWtoWJoObLAhVPxmMKHYjlC_YQ_AUIBigB


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 1, 2016)

Just got back from an accessibility class and this came up. An architect for one of the state universities stated they use something like this with the restroom and braille included.

View attachment 2193


View attachment 2193


/monthly_2016_04/1322.gif.436a5b3e93b5efddadd18cb1606bd8b4.gif


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2016)

> Just got back from an accessibility class and this came up. An architect for one of the state universities stated they use something like this with the restroom and braille included.


CA and TX does not allow Braille on doors.

This is a Door Sign, there also needs to be a wall sign with Braille, pictorials and text


----------



## steveray (Apr 1, 2016)

I think Quinnipiac College had some wierdness....

http://www.refugerestrooms.org/signs


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 1, 2016)

Sorry to imply the braille and word sign where on the door. They are on the wall, it is just a wheel chair symbol used on the door.

Thanks Mark for the catch.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2016)

> Sorry to imply the braille and word sign where on the door. They are on the wall, it is just a wheel chair symbol used on the door.Thanks Mark for the catch.


Wheelchair symbol not required on the door.


----------



## Yikes (Apr 4, 2016)

I recall there was an ice cream shop in Santa Cruz that, for a number of years, simply had question marks for signs on each of their bathroom doors.


----------



## ICE (Apr 4, 2016)

And a transvestite/transgender has a special need for a sign on a bathroom door.  I understand that they are seriously confused but a bathroom for either male or female should pretty much cover it.


----------



## conarb (Apr 4, 2016)

Tiger you are in need of indoctrination on LBGTQ issues, we have a public school here in an upper middle class area that is devoting an entire week to indoctrinating kids on LBGTQ issues, in past years they had April 15th designated as "Acceptance Day" to spend an entire day on the issues but now they are going to be devoting an entire week of classroom work on indoctrination, as you can imagine some parents are objecting.



			
				\ said:
			
		

> SAN RAMON -- Plans for an April 11-15 "Acceptance Week" program at Windemere Ranch Middle School with a heavy emphasis on lesbian, bisexual, gay and transgender issues will move forward, despite objections from parents who want more focus on other issues that can divide a community -- or a school.After a meeting Friday morning with about a dozen parents who have objected to the LBGTQ-heavy content of the planned Acceptance Week lessons and other activities, a school district spokeswoman said Friday afternoon that Windemere Ranch is going ahead with its planned Acceptance Week activities.
> 
> "We will be sending an email to all Windemere Ranch parents (Friday) sharing that we had the meeting and that we will be moving forward with the week and lesson plans as stated in the email sent on March 31," said San Ramon Valley Unified spokeswoman Elizabeth Graswich. She said Windemere Ranch Principal Dave Bolin will again remind parents their children can opt out of that week's programs.
> 
> ...


Did you happen to see that in that Philadelphia train wreck there was a disability activist in the first car, he wasn't hurt as he traveled from one location to another preaching the disabiity agenda.



			
				\ said:
			
		

> Ari Ne'eman, a disability rights activist heading to Washington after speaking at an event in New York, said he was in the second car at the time of the crash.²


Some people make their livings running around creating havoc in thneir cause fo being disability activists.

¹ http://www.contracostatimes.com/news/ci_29714536/east-bay-school-to-go-ahead-with-lgbtq-lessons-activities

² http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/amtrak-train-derails-philadelphia-injuring-38117910


----------



## ICE (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh my gosh, I had no clue that it has become this twisted.   I could tell you what this portends but religion is taboo at the forum.


----------



## conarb (Apr 4, 2016)

It's the New World Order that George H.W. Bush talked about, Harvard has stopped even taking intelligence into consideration in it's admissions now because everybody is equal and it would be a violation of civil rights to discriminate against the dumb, the disabled, or the perverts.  It's not their fault you know if they were born that way.





 to achieve a New World Order where everybody is equal.  We call it civil rights here, for the rest of the world we call it human rights.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## FLSTF01 (Apr 11, 2016)

Conarb:  To think, I only associate April 15th with paying taxes.


----------



## conarb (Apr 11, 2016)

> Conarb: To think' date=' I only associate April 15th with paying taxes.[/quote']Now you've got to both pay taxes and fight for the LBGTQs.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 11, 2016)

Ah, the beauty of Kilts, "it doesn't matter" they are unisex (smiling).


----------



## conarb (Apr 11, 2016)

> Ah' date=' the beauty of Kilts, "it doesn't matter" they are unisex (smiling).[/quote']Yes but Brent doesn't get confused as to which sex he is when wearing a kilt, some guys may need to use "the facilities" and walk up to the two doors, read the signs, look down at what they are wearing, and decide that they are supposed to use the women's room since their kilt matches the picture on the wall next to the women's room. Because of this confusion they better determine how to makes signs that differentiate between kilts and dresses, if they don't some Scotchman might sue for ethnic discrimination, that's in the Civil Rights law right next to racial discrimination.


----------

